
How did Sam Altman make his money? - trahn
https://www.quora.com/How-did-Sam-Altman-make-his-money?share=1
======
sharemywin
[https://www.crunchbase.com/person/sam-
altman#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/person/sam-altman#/entity)

